# Izzy



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

please keep Izzy in your thoughts and prayers on Wednesday...she will be in good hands both with her surgeon and with the man above, but all the more prayers and positive thoughts can't hurt !


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

oh bless her,hope all goes well


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

we'll be all praying for Izzy and her surgeon/s. You too!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Izzy on my mind! You can do it!


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

We will... sending all positive vibes your way!


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Izzy, you are such a strong and brave little girl! Know that my thoughts and prayers are with you and your momma!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Good luck Izzy! I hope everything goes smoothly for you!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hoping and prayer for healing, go Izzy!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Izzy is definitely in my prayers! (((((((BIG HUGS)))))) sweet girls!!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Izzy is in the hospital now...pre-op work up being done along with cardiac ultra sound ...if everything is ok surgery is booked for the morning...please keep her in your thought and prayers...the most worrisome time will be until they get the external pacer in, then the anesthesia should be manageable until the actual pacemaker is implanted...The ophthalmologist is going to take a better look at her incision line where it has opened up a bit and some suture material is peeking out..she may just open it and re-suture while Izzy is under anesthesia...so many of the ICU staff recognized her and were coming out and telling her they didn't want any repeats of last visit LOL


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

She is in all of our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Triciad (Dec 24, 2012)

Best of luck! She is one tough girl I'm sure it will go smoothly



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Prayers sweet girl. <3 You're a superstar!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Good luck sweet Izzy, we will be thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Good luck little girl! You are in great hands! ❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

just had a call from the cardiologist...some areas of concern were found...her blood work showed a low phosphorus again...it did back in Oct but now they are more concerned and she will be having further renal studies.....her U/S showed her right ventricle to be thickened and she has Pulmonary Hypertension...again further investigation will be done...they want to go ahead with her surgery, but wanted us to know it is now more complicated...so that little munchkin isn't making things any easier for her docs...


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I am so sorry! I am praying for y'all.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Kathleen I am so sorry! I can't even imagine what you are going through! 

You and Izzy are in my thoughts. I hope all goes well!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Stay strong little Izzy! Ill be sending some good thoughts her way in the morning.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Keeping everything crossed for her and big prayers xx

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Angels suround Izzy today!


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Good luck Izzy! It can never be easy, can it? Izzy's in our thoughts! Much love and good vibes her way!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thinking of you and Izzy..... anxiously awaiting any news...


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Dr O'Sullivan just called..Izzy is not awake yet but did fine...no arrests..Dr Osullivan called it a " tough operation "..they did have a lot of trouble getting a lead to fit with her being tiny....they will call back when she is awake...they have her in radiology at the moment checking the placements...we won't know what the plan is about the PH until we have a sit down with her...we are just so thankful she made it thru the op...Thank you everyone who sent prayers and sent positive thoughts...we couldn't have made it thru this morning without them...Kathleen


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have tears of relief!! I hope it is all good from here on!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

FABULOUS!!!!!!!! Keep us updated PLEASE!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo

breathes sigh of relief 

You go Izzy!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Positive thoughts being sent your way. xx


----------



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

Lovely news! x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

That's great news! I was thinking about you and Izzy today and I'm so glad to hear she's ok!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

That's wonderful!


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Good Job Izzy!!!! So glad. So glad.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Izzy is still in ICU on continuous EKG...she is moving around but is still very groggy...all the staff remember her and seems she is getting kisses and head pats all the time..she will love that ...she might be able to come home tomorrow if she is stable...Kathleen


----------



## Triciad (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow that is great news!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Prayers for izzy from all of us here ♡♡♡


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awwww Kathleen! Izzy is such a trooper, she is one tough cookie. I hope she gets to come home with you tomorrow! Keeping her in my prayers love. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow wonderful news! I was thinking about Izzy all day! Thank you for keeping us updated. Izzy, you are almost home to your mommy, and everyone knows that mommy's always make everything all better! Hugs for you and your mommy!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Wishing good luck and speedy recovery for Izzy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

So glad it all went well, wishing you a speedy healing process brave little Izzy.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Checkin in on Izzy! How is she doing! I know you are busy, just thinking about her and how she is doing!


----------



## frank&beanz (Jan 25, 2014)

Good thoughts and prayers to Izzy


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Izzy is doing very well...I changed her dressings today and she has two incisions which look fine.....she is taking her meds without any difficulty...the med for her PH causes hypotension so that is something we have to watch for...I have been on the phone with the compounding pharmacy and their formula is for 2 weeks stability..the one from the hospital is for 28 days..which creates a big diff in pricing with the compounding and dispensing fees...so I am going to call the hospital and see if they will share their formula with the pharmacy here..fingers crossed...as it is the comp pharmacy is an hours drive away from us so I would hate to have to do that every two weeks just for a tiny bottle of liquid !


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

So so glad to hear she is doing better!


----------

